# Fish porn



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I hope this link works. Friday film festival is my favorite part of the week. If you were having a bad day, this 4 minutes of video will straight up heal your soul.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

loved it!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Great video!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not going to tell you whats happening down below right now, but I will say that was some great strike footage!

If I could marry a Tarpon, I probably would


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, that's good stuff.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

awesome video!


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't know. That video didn't cheer me up at all. As a matter of fact I'm more down now since I'm stuck at work. Great vid tho.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Definitely "Bucket List" material.*

After the kind of Tarpon fishing year I've had this year this video got me up for next year. Heck, we might get a bunch of fish in here in the next 2-3 weeks.

After 39 Tarpon last year, only 3 this year has been a serious bummer.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

That re-mix kinda sucked. The original from Waterline Media is much better.
Riding High: A Season on the fly
http://vimeo.com/27267942
Their one from this years season is,
Riding High: The Science of Tarpon
http://vimeo.com/47187988
One of my favorites, is Tom's Tarpon. Tom Bie runs The Drake Magazine for those that don't know who he is. Awesome guy!
http://vimeo.com/13048711
Just a word of warning, there is adult language in these videos, and it's not stillwater trout streaming
L8, Harry


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Awesome video. Had to mute the song though - a little too "Miami".


----------

